# Cómo limpiar la punta del soldador.



## zeta_bola_1 (Dic 27, 2009)

bueno cacho, yo para el soldador tengo la resina mezclada con arena en la base del soldador, y no me vengan con que es abrasivo o algo asi, no es abrasivo para nada. hace años que lo tengo(desde mediados de 2003) y la punta del soldador esta impecable, de hecho se quemo el soldador de ese entonces a principios de este año y la punta esta impecable

saludos


----------



## Cacho (Dic 27, 2009)

No busco generar ninguna polémica, sólo mostré cómo había hecho yo el mismo aparatito que vos. Comenté que el fin era otro, pero es perfectamente adaptable 

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 27, 2009)

Cacho, ¿Qué es el Pimentón Lisérgico?


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Dic 27, 2009)

no cacho, 0 polemica, dije eso de lo del abrasivo por que ya me ha pasado en este foro

nada tacatomon, dijo eso por que la latita es de pimenton dulce, adentro de la latita tiene algo parecido a viruta de metal fina

saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 27, 2009)

mmm, Virulana.!!!

Gracias por la explicación.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Dic 27, 2009)

por lo menos en argentina lo que se conoce como virulana es muchisimo mas fino que la viruta que muestra cacho. esa viruta es similar, si no es lo mismo, a lo qeu se consigue cuando se tornea una pieza de metal

saludos


----------



## Cacho (Dic 27, 2009)

[Offtopic]
Esto es para lo que sirve el Pimentón Lisérgico:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=krxTfZCFptk&NR=1

Y este es todo el offtopic que haré en ete tema.
[/Offtopic]


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Dic 27, 2009)

solo un poquin mas cacho, eso no j**e a las puntas ceramicas??

saludos


----------



## Cacho (Dic 27, 2009)

Ahora sí, separada la cosa, sigamos con el [Ontopic].



zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> solo un poquin mas cacho, eso no j**e a las puntas ceramicas??


No a la mía .
Si lo pensás, la Virulana es muy abrasiva si la frotás con fuerza contra algo. Si le das suavecito no, y resulta que al hacer la mecánica esta de "apuñalarla" con el soldador no tenés casi nada de presión contra la punta. Es en realidad algo bastante poco abrasivo.
Ojo que no limpio la punta ahí cada vez: Sólo cuando la esponja no puede sacar las porquerías lo hago. Hecho eso, a la resina y un poco de estaño y listo, punta como nueva.

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 27, 2009)

En una parte del video se ven unas esponjas de celulosa, por aquí había una idea.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/211579/


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 28, 2009)

Diablos!!! De pequeño yo las tiraba!!!

Que buen tip navideño!!!

Gracias y saludos!!!


----------



## electropsychedelic (Dic 28, 2009)

Cacho dijo:


> {...}
> Sólo cuando la esponja no puede sacar las porquerías lo hago.
> {...}



Una pregunta de ignorancia. Que esponja usas? De qué tipo? (Una foto sería lo ideal)


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 28, 2009)

electropsychedelic dijo:


> Una pregunta de ignorancia. Que esponja usas? De qué tipo? (Una foto sería lo ideal)


En el video que publico *“Cacho”* se ve la esponja, esta es parecida a una esponja común, pero esta formada por fibras de celulosa que le dan bastante capacidad de soportar la temperatura del soldador.
En este link comento donde se pueden conseguir:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/211579/


----------



## Cacho (Dic 28, 2009)

electropsychedelic dijo:


> Una pregunta de ignorancia. Que esponja usas? De qué tipo? (Una foto sería lo ideal)









Ahí se ve la esponja. Esa es la porquería que venía junto con el apoyasoldador.
Anduvo un tiempo (asombrosamente largo) y ahí está ya en la recta final hacia la basura. Las que se compran (ahora tiene una de esas) suelen ser más altas, del orden de 1,5-2cm o más y vienen secas y compactadas, bien chatitas. Les echás agua y crecen (cualquier parecido con los Sea Monkeys es pura coincidencia).
En mi caso, costó algo de 4 pesos argentinos (más o menos 1 dólar). Si te quieren cobrar cualquier cosa, pasá por el link de Fogonazo que te va a servir para encontrar mejor precio.

Saludos


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Dic 28, 2009)

la esponjita esa no me dio resultado, no se si por que la mojaba mucho o poco, quedaba la punta sucia y la esponja morocha. ta bien que solo use la esponjita que traia la base y de eso hace ya mucho tiempo, si me dan un ratito saco cuentas y les digo......calculando.........recalculando...........enfriando la neurona.......año 94/95

habran cambiado la calidad de las esponjitas?? o me quedo con mi pastiche de resina y arena??

saludos

PD:que lo pario mendieta, aparezco como creador del tema y yo ni idea, jajajajajaj. por cierto, me acabo de enterar que supere los 1000 mensajes, todo un logro pa mi


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 28, 2009)

Yo uso algodón común y corriente y me dá el mismo resultado que con la bob esponja esa amarilla. Claro, el algodón támbien lo humedezco. Eso fue en base a que en la escuela me robaron mi bob esponja amarilla y tenía trabajo que hacer.

Saludos!!


----------



## electropsychedelic (Dic 28, 2009)

Ohhh listo muchachos muchas gracias.
Sobre la esponja, la preguntare aunque dudo la encuentre facilmente ya que en estos dias he andado por toda la ciudad, literalmente, consiguiendo implementos y cositas... y no he visto algo similar.

Por lo pronto intentare como Tacatomon con algodon mojado


----------



## Nilfred (Dic 29, 2009)

No me quedo claro un detalle: Luego de limpiar perfectamente la punta del soldador, en mi caso lo hago con la esponja del apoyasoldador envuelta en tela de algodón, de ese modo solo reemplazo la cubierta de tela cuando esta muy contaminada.
Volviendo la la pregunta que comencé y me fui por las ramas: Antes de desenchufar el soldador ¿La punta debe estar perfectamente limpia o estañada?


----------



## Cacho (Dic 29, 2009)

Hay dos teorías. Algunos dicen que se guerdan con las puntas limpiecitas y pulidas y quienes afirman que han de estar mugrosas.

Mi método es simple: Como está al momento de apagar el soldador, así queda. Es más o menos un 50-50 de punta limpia y sucia, y la verdad no noté diferencias después. Aclaro que tengo la misma punta desde hace como dos años, es una cerámica común (tengo una Goot guardada por si me da el ataque y quiero soldar con status) y la cambié cuando la otra se arruinó después algo de 3 años de abuso.

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 29, 2009)

Al igual que "Cacho" el soldador queda como estaba al momento de apagarse.

Pero si tengo un Tip para cuando esta encendido y es NO dejarlo con mucho estaño en la punta, mucho quiere decir suficiente como para que se forme o comience a formarse una gota.
Si miran con una lupa potente a la punta cuando está muy estañada verán que el estaño líquido forma corrientes y remolinos que a la larga carcomen la punta.
Película de estaño SI, gota NO


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 29, 2009)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Si miran con una lupa potente a la punta cuando está muy estañada verán que el estaño líquido forma corrientes y remolinos que a la larga carcomen la punta.



A la marosca! Esa no la sabía!!!
Nunca la guardo  llena de estaño...pero desconocía ese efecto...


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 29, 2009)

Corrientes de convección. Esta muy interesante. Aunque siempre guardo el cautín con la punta limpia al las 3 semanas tengo que limar de nuevo la punta ya que queda muy demacrada con el uso. Parece que me hace falta practica en el metodo de cuidado.

Saludos!!!


----------



## Cacho (Dic 29, 2009)

Corrientes de estaño 
Mirá las cosas de las que se entera uno. No lo guardo con gotones de estaño, pero algún día voy a mirar cómo se mueve, eso seguro 

Saludos


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Dic 29, 2009)

de chusma no mas me parece uqe yo tambien lo voy a hacer, sera cuestion de buscarse una linda lupa. ahora, que tanto de verdad tiene la afirmacion de que una goot es mejor?? o sea, en el colegio usaba este tipo de soldador, ta bien que tenian una paliza barbara por los que no sabian soldar, desde golpearlo a hacer fuerza con la punta, pero nunca me parecio que sean taaaan buenas

saludos


----------



## Cacho (Dic 29, 2009)

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> ...que tanto de verdad tiene la afirmacion de que una goot es mejor??


Yo dije "con status", no otra cosa. 
Como sea, son buenas y duran mucho, aunque son caras. Podemos decir que tienen "esmowing"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AH6I1bI_-ww&feature=player_embedded



zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> ...en el colegio usaba este tipo de soldador, ta bien que tenian una paliza barbara por los que no sabian soldar, desde golpearlo a hacer fuerza con la punta, pero nunca me parecio que sean taaaan buenas.


Y... Si se bancaban eso, es más que obvio que no estamos hablando de algo de poca calidad, ¿no?.

Saludos


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Dic 30, 2009)

ese es el tema de mi duda cacho, se partia toda la ceramica al toque, ta bien que eran unos brutitos los que soldaban(yo me llevaba el mio). actualmente no se cuanto estara un soldador completo goot, pero recuerdo haberlos visto cerca de los 100 mangos, cosa que me parece una barrabasada cuando tuve años un soldador de 7 mangos con punta de ceramica de 9 mangos, si mas cara la punta sola que todo el soldador, y se termino quemando el soldador pero la punta quedo impecable. el soldador que uso desde principios de año tiene una punta media rara, no se ajusta con los clasicos tornillitos, si no que tiene como un tope y la punta del cuerpo del soldador tiene una tuerca que agarra ese tope, si no fuese por eso seguiria usando la misma punta(que resulto rendido que lo pario)

saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 30, 2009)

Zeta, si le das con un caño a la punta...no hay marca que aguante.
La calidad de la puntas Goot es excelente, y por eso valen lo que valen. Las puntas del Goot chiquito (el de arriba) en esta foto me duran, en promedio, seis (6) años cada una, y las que he cambiado han sido por que recibieron un golpe - se cayó el soldador de punta - y se doblaron, pero nunca en la vida se me ha roto la cerámica de ninguna de ellas, aún luego del golpe y fijate el tamaño que tiene (desde 1994 que lo compré, llevo 2 puntas y media usadas), no son de las mas "gorditas" como las que vienen para soldadores mas grandes.







La que ves en la foto la tengo desde marzo del 2005, casi cinco años, y funciona a la perfección.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 30, 2009)

ezavalla dijo:


> ..La calidad de la puntas Goot es excelente, y por eso valen lo que valen....


¿ El de abajo (Oscuro que parece marrón) es un Ayax ?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 30, 2009)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ El de abajo (Oscuro que parece marrón) es un Ayax ?



Efectivamente, es un Ayax de 30W. Un verdadero caño!
La punta no es cerámica, pero no se que corno de tratamiento tiene que no se gasta ni deteriora...la tengo desde el 2005 y está como cuando lo compré.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 30, 2009)

ezavalla dijo:


> Efectivamente, es un Ayax de 30W. *Un verdadero caño!*
> La punta no es cerámica, pero no se que corno de tratamiento tiene que no se gasta ni deteriora...la tengo desde el 2005 y está como cuando lo compré.


Exacto, yo tuve un par y resultaron ser indestructibles y como si esto fuera poco, Industria Argentina. Totalmente recomendables.


----------



## Cacho (Dic 30, 2009)

El de mi foto es otro Ayax y estamos de acuerdo en que son MUY buenos y recomendables. No se rompen con nada, me lo he olvidado encendido a la noche y alguna que otra achuría de esas que no se deben hacer, pero sigue ahí, andando tan bien como el primer día.

Saludos


----------



## g.corallo (Dic 30, 2009)

mi versatip es un caño jeje pero esos goot estan buenos esta bueno el segundo


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Dic 30, 2009)

mira vos las cosas que se viene a enterar uno por estos lares

saludos


----------

